# Why are my hens so mean?



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

My hens have started picking on each other. Fairly bad... Some have a lot of their neck feathers pulled. Others the back of their neck. They are free ranged from sun up till sundown, but still peck while free ranged. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Have you checked for mites? What breed are these hens?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Are they getting enough protein?


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't see mites, and I feed them often through out the day and they free range.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

You didn't mention the age of your chickens OR whether you have any Roosters.
It could be that they are merely establishing a "pecking-order".
OR...you might have too many Roosters.
----_insufficient information provided----

_-ReTIRED-


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

They are aprox 1 yr. all hens.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Back to what JC17 suggested, up their protein.


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

Would giving meal worms help? I have about 15 layers.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Mealworms, scrambled or hard boiled eggs, cheese, plain non-fat yogurt, even a handful of dry cat food tossed to them every couple of days.


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

Cat food? What kind?  I've never had this problem.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Any kind I cat food! Works like a charm are they pullin out the tail feathers too?


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

Tail feathers not so much... Just front of most and a few are on the back of the neck.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

jennifer said:


> Any kind I cat food! Works like a charm are they pullin out the tail feathers too?


 Yes, any brand of cat food, but not too much and not too often. It's said to be hard on the kidneys if feed too much. 
I had trouble with my youngest flock just not filling out the way I thought they should be, so I hunted around and found a higher protein layer feed - it's 20% instead of the 16% I normally buy. Made a huge difference. 
Once bugs become more plentiful around here later in the summer I'll switch back to the 16%.


----------

